# Heads up! "Casio Royale" AE-1200 only £14.99



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

As the title says. The Casio AE-1200WH World Time (or "Casio Royale" to some) normally retails for around £30-£35 so Amazon's current price of £14.99 is a real bargain. Not likely to stay at that price for long!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0099M2IQY/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










Also, sold direct by Amazon.co.uk not a market place seller.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you for the heads up @alxbly. Got one ordered and arriving on Friday! :clap: I ordered another Casio this morning arriving tomorrow! :king:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

@themysterybidder Glad I could help. I ordered one too!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had to wait for this evening to order one otherwise it would have arrived on Saturday when MOHwas home. Thankfully it will now arrive on Monday when she is out


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Great heads up there, five alarms for me to set wrong. :swoon:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Same price in Argos :thumbsup:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Foxdog said:


> Same price in Argos :thumbsup:


 Which is probably why Amazon have dropped the price. It'll most likely shoot back up to £30 when Argos finish their sale!

As a side note, I got a pop-up box earlier when I clicked my link above from go.redirectat.com with something about affiliate links for The Watch Forum, which I dismissed. Just to be clear, the link above isn't an affiliate link, it's just a link to the Amazon UK website. Now when I click my link above it takes me to the Amazon US site, not the UK site? Anyone else getting this or know why that might be?

EDIT - just worked out it was because I had amazon.com open in another tab on the same device. Ignore Mr Tech Genius here... oops:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Not me, it went straight to the UK version when I clicked you link. Your probably dead on with the amazon / argos situation, cheers.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Four pushers aswell, the maximum I've had is three I think! :laugh:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

DarthSmavid said:


> You haven't lived until you have felt that fourth pusher!!


 As Lady Gaga would say "I'm on the edge of glory.". :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

themysterybidder said:


> Four pushers aswell, the maximum I've had is three I think! :laugh:


 Let us know if you need an intervention.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Am I the only one who read the OP as Casino Royale - I thought Omega had released a special edition for £14.99


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ordered from R Goss for collection; far from the prying eyes of the C-in-C.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, one on its way to France, cheaper to buy in UK and have it posted than ordering from Amazon France. Maybe it could be the Forum watch, make for an interesting daily WRUW post sometime layer next week. HAGWE


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

DarthSmavid said:


> Did you manager to get the trousers back or did you order some with the watch? :laugh:


 The trousers side is not the problem. It was MOH who got me into watches in the first place by suggesting I bought a pocket watch. 60 pocket watches later and the cabinet is full. So my attention turned to wrist watches. As that collection grows, she has no idea - any more than I do - as to how many wristwatches I actually have. But if a new one turns up on a Saturday, then she moans about about it and my usual reply is, "Sorry but I have already bought it." Now I arrange for weekday deliveries so what she doesn't know doesn't hurt. Problem solved and I blame her for getting me into this in the first place. :laugh:



alxbly said:


> Now when I click my link above it takes me to the Amazon US site, not the UK site? Anyone else getting this or know why that might be?


 I also had the same thing yesterday and I've had the same thing in the past. Initially that link took me to the UK site and then later to the US site. On both occasions I had not been anywhere near the US site.
I notice that as of this morning it reverts to the UK site.



Wheelnut69 said:


> Am I the only one who read the OP as Casino Royale - I thought Omega had released a special edition for £14.99


 Nope I thought exactly the same thing and had to look twice.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Keep ordering 'em the forum gets 23p for every one ordered from the link above :clap:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Roy said:


> Keep ordering 'em the forum gets 23p for every one ordered from the link above :clap:


 Hopefully I remembered to use YOUR link!!!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It's here, "Casio Royale"! That fourth pusher does actually exist, I was beginning to think trick photography! :laughing2dw: The little analogue clock at the top left is really different from any other digital I own. Illuminator is good too, lovely orange colour. The map is really funky aswell, moving to which time zone you are in. Thanks once again @alxbly please let us know of any other bargains, especially Casio! :yes:

Wrist shot!












Chromejob said:


> Let us know if you need an intervention.


 I think I've just about recovered. :thumbsup:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

@themysterybidder Very nice indeed! If you get annoyed by the slightly sharp bracelet here's what I'd recommend:






The reason I've bought another is I tried and failed to install a diver strap, and ended up filling down one side of the watch in vain. Oops.

Still... £15. Not bad!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a beautiful watch, but just wonering if it's an homage to the original Seiko version...as worn by Roger Moore in 'Octopussy'.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Keep﻿﻿ ordering 'em the foru﻿m gets 23p for every one ordered from the link above :clap:


 I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, :taz: I've bought it. :yahoo:

I nominate @themysterybidder to do a full tutorial as well when I receive mine. :laughing2dw:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Not an homage as such, but the similarity is where is gets its nickname -- Casio Royale -- in reference to the Bond film with a similar title, i.e. vaguely resembles a Bond watch, Casio is close to Casino, bingo.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

longplay said:


> bingo


 Bingo Royale it Is then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it, :taz: I've bought it. :yahoo:
> 
> I nominate @themysterybidder to do a full tutorial as well when I receive mine. :laughing2dw:


 You've shattered my illusions about the Scots...I thought you were supposed to be tighter than a duck's arse in winter....then you go and splash out £15 on a new watch.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You've shattered my illusions about the Scots...I thought you were supposed to be tighter than a duck's arse in winter....then you go and splash out £15 on a new watch.... :laughing2dw:


 I'll do a "pre review" for you now: the bracelet will be rubbish, the plastic body will wear quickly, setting it up, and any future adjustment will drive me mental, I'll barely be able to see it, what's not to like ? and shortly, one of the Saturday night clan gathering will be wearing it in a few Saturdays, permanently. I'm week willed and easily led astray by bigger boys. :sadwalk:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I'll do a "pre review" for you now: the bracelet will be rubbish, the plastic body will wear quickly, setting it up, and any future adjustment will drive me mental, I'll barely be able to see it, what's not to like ? and shortly, one of the Saturday night clan gathering will be wearing it in a few Saturdays, permanently. I'm week willed and easily led astray by bigger boys. :sadwalk:


 It does beg the question 'What TF did you buy it for then?'...... :laugh:

Ahhhh...I see now...the 'bigger boys', or in this case, the delightfully fragrant TMB made me do it....how easily the uniniated are led....a woman's wiles... :laughing2dw:

.....and that's why I ended up buying SWMBO a sparkly Swarovski..... :sadwalk:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I'll do a "pre review" for you now: the bracelet will be rubbish, the plastic body will wear quickly, setting it up, and any future adjustment will drive me mental, I'll barely be able to see it, what's not to like ? and shortly, one of the Saturday night clan gathering will be wearing it in a few Saturdays, permanently. I'm week willed and easily led astray by bigger boys. :sadwalk:


 You're right about the bracelet...

But the watch is an extremely good beater for such a miniscule amount. You'd need to really punish the plastic to make it wear, the digital display is big and bold, it's p*** easy to set up and needs little effort to adjust. The give away being that one of the pushers has "adjust" written on the face next to it... 

Don't be too quick to jump to conclusions, you might like it! :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I'll do a "pre review" for you now: the bracelet will be rubbish, the plastic body will wear quickly, setting it up, and any future adjustment will drive me mental, I'll barely be able to see it, what's not to like ? and shortly, one of the Saturday night clan gathering will be wearing it in a few Saturdays, permanently. I'm week willed and easily led astray by bigger boys. :sadwalk:


 Correct on all of the above points and I paid double for the trouble.

:laugh: :laugh:










But like all multifunction Casios regardless of their shortcomings you either get them or you don't.

But you can't argue against the "Bang for the Buck" that they offer if you just need to know the time and can't be @rsed to carry a mobile phone everywhere you go.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> the﻿ delightfully fragrant TMB made me do it....


 I've had my wicked way again. :wicked: Told him to watch this, and he would do anything I say.






My work here is done. :beach: :king:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's a beautiful watch, but just wondering if it's an homage to the original Seiko version...as worn by Roger Moore in 'Octopussy'.


 But did his have a world map in a tiny window?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> But did his have a world map in a tiny window?


 James Bond didn't have time to look at a map! More important things like women and baddies! :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Reserved one at Argos to pick up on the way to work in the morning, thanks for the heads up @alxbly :thumbs_up:


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven't worn a Casio since the 80s. I never thought I'd buy another but this is seriously tempting, especially at this ridiculously low price. How does it wear on smaller wrists?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Let's party! :beach:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

alxbly said:


> Don't﻿ be too quick to jump to conclusions, you ﻿migh﻿t lik﻿e it!﻿ :yes:


 I've had one already. :laughing2dw:


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

A cracking little watch for £15! Reminds me of the Casio's I never had when I was young, very retro! Thought my very low mileage 80's Golf would make a good background for it.

One question though, what is the purpose of the line/screen in the top right?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

JustDave said:


> One﻿ question﻿ though, what is the purpose of the line/screen in the top right?﻿


 Whenever you switch the alarm on it comes up ALM. :king:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

DarthSmavid said:


> Mine arrived today, just for a bit of variety I threw it on a rubber strap from my Casio MRW-200H..


 That looks better. :yes:

I'm trying a psychological approach as to how to keep mine, when it arrives, for more than a week. Never thought of the strap change option. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday - so much for Monday delivery - and MOH asked what I had got. Told her it was a watch and all she did was raise her eyes to the ceiling and walked off.

Still, onto more serious matters. I have to remove two links from the bracelet in order to size it to my skinny wrists. I have managed to remove one of the "sliders" to split the bracelet, but I'm damned if I can get any of the others out. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, please tell me how you overcame the problem before I take a club hammer and chisel to it. :bash:

Cancel my last - a touch of brute force and ignorance and I have done it - without damaging anything :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No show here.  Just got an email about allowing extra time for delivery. I blame you lot for buying too many. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Not going to bore you with anymore pics, but mine arrived (at the wrong address) today, and I am suitably impressed. I did manage to read the instructions, and it is set up properly (and relatively stress free). :yahoo: I just need to find out what the rest of the bits do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought the bracelet wasn't sharp until it bit me when I changed watches the now.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

"Bad bracelet, bad!!"


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> I changed﻿﻿﻿ watc﻿hes th﻿e n﻿o﻿﻿w﻿. ﻿


 Are you North of Hadrians Wall ?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@WRENCH Yes. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Well after a few days wearing it (double wristed) I'm warming. Setting up was a dawdle, and is it my imagination, that this one is slightly larger than similar previous models ? Bracelet hasn't bitten me yet either. Next ploy is to set the alarns, and investigate the timer. I might even keep it.










Just I've spotted this again.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I have minimum standards and my Casio had to look absolutely splendid... and it does.... but a lot of them to me look a bit "Blakes-Seven"....


 :sign_wtf: How dare you. That used to be my favourite programme many years ago. lol.



WRENCH said:


> Well after a few days wearing it (double wristed) I'm warming. Setting up was a dawdle, and is it my imagination, that this one is slightly larger than similar previous models ? Bracelet hasn't bitten me yet either. Next ploy is to set the alarns, and investigate the timer. I might even keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Casio G-Shock Men's Watch DW-5600BBN-1ER. This is on my hit list at some point. It's still about 60 quid on Amazon. I managed to get the top one last week from Argos as they have gone back up on Amazon. Can't grumble for 15 quid.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RSR934 said:


> Can'﻿﻿﻿t﻿﻿﻿﻿ g﻿rumble for ﻿1﻿5 qu﻿id﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 No, you can't beat it really for the money, and if it lasts the ten year battery, the bin isn't far away.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought one of these last year at full price and thought that was a bargain given all the functions and the 10 year battery.

I only went for it because at that time I was suffering from Suicide Headaches and had to take 12 tablets a day spaced evenly in threes six hours apart so the five alarms were brilliant, 4 for the drugss and one to remind me to go to the bank every day to pay the medical bills!

i had no idea it was even a thing, let alone had a name!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I only went for it because at that time I was suffering from Suicide Headaches and had to take 12 tablets a day spaced evenly in threes six hours apart so the five alarms were brilliant, 4 for the drugss and one to remind me to go to the bank every day to pay the medical bills!
> 
> i had no idea it was even a thing, let alone had a name!


 I suffered the same every day for five months of every year for twenty years, and that was before any drugs were available for the condition, in fact I was supplied Imiran injections by the Princess Margaret's Migraine Clinic on the very first day that they were released and then went through various other treatments for years, including Oxygen saturation.

Not nice are they, especially without medication. Funnily enough mine were stopped by me contracting ME after a bout of Glandular Fever. Apparently it affected the same part of the brain that caused the headaches and stopped them. Mind you, think I'd rather have the headaches as the ME is permanent and very debilitating.... :crazy5vh: ...


----------

